# hey



## LilEmoRae (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont know where to put this so I thought i would put it here! I have a website that I wanted to promote for everyone to join and see, so here is it! It's an artsy website that shows off my art and you can show yours off also!

http://raechaimewmew.webs.com/


----------



## FireFeathers (Dec 21, 2011)

I came here with a sassy joke in mind but awh hell.

http://alradeck.blogspot.com


----------



## LilEmoRae (Dec 21, 2011)

lol ok?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 21, 2011)

LilEmoRae said:
			
		

> hey


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sZ0Yn16Dgg


----------



## LilEmoRae (Dec 21, 2011)

lmao that is the funniest vid i have ever seen!


----------



## Austen8100 (Dec 22, 2011)

I never seen before.....I have entered this site and find some interesting things there.
Interesting link......


----------



## LilEmoRae (Dec 22, 2011)

ty its my website!


----------

